# Azureus Sex



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

I have had these 2 for about a month or so. Help me figure out the sex please.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Heres a guide to sexing poising dart frogs from joshs frogs
From the pictures you posted its really hard to tell if you could get some more pictures of the backs and girth it might be easier

https://joshsfrogs.zendesk.com/entries/24143016-How-do-I-sex-Poison-Dart-Frogs-


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

How old are they? They look to my untrained eye a bit too young to sex.


----------



## Joeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Your frogs seem rather young. However, few things can help. Look for calling, azureas dont really make much noise when calling but it can be heard barely. Looks like this 



. Calling means definite male. Then like the other post check the toepads and the body sizes as the get older. If I had to guess currently from your pics I would say female. But time will give it a guarantee not a guess.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Joeman said:


> Your frogs seem rather young. However, few things can help. Look for calling, azureas dont really make much noise when calling but it can be heard barely. Looks like this male D. azureus calling - YouTube. Calling means definite male. Then like the other post check the toepads and the body sizes as the get older. If I had to guess currently from your pics I would say female. But time will give it a guarantee not a guess.


Thanks for the comments guys! I believe they are about 8 months old not sure. I have not seen any calling form either of them. I guess I will have to wait a little more.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

I look at toe pads the male usually has fatter toes.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Sal90 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I believe they are about 8 months old not sure. I have not seen any calling form either of them. I guess I will have to wait a little more.


It is my understanding that some tincs can take up to 2 years to reach adulthood. I'd say these guys are too young.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would guess the first is male & the second female.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

But agreed they are a little too young to say.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

LOL! I'm a noobie that has 3 Leucs. I spent my first year guessing at what sex they are. About every 2 months I would change my guess. I actually separated one of them cause I was afraid he was getting too small vs the others. One day he called. So! you must be a male! Probably why he is smaller. I put him back in the tank with the other 2. He is still calling, and is the smallest. So that is leading me to believe the other 2 are female. No eggs yet, so I'm still guessing.

Waiting seems to take forever, when you want the answers now.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

I like to raise mine from young for my breeders always have better luck but Im going on 2 years on 2 pair of patricias right now Ive learned patientce is a vurtue with these frogs.I got a proven pair of green sips an its been a year an still havent gotten a good egg out of them.


----------

